# Spare tails/hides?



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey gang... if y'all have spare tails/hides that you won't be using, I know of a few artisans that would love to get their hands on them!!

I for one tie custom hair jigs for fishing and can't get enough of those quality tails/hides that come straight from the field. That stuff one can buy in the stores is ok but not near the quality I'm looking for.

So please hit me up with a PM (private message) if you have some spares you'd like to get off your hands!

Thanks y'all!
~AW

Here's an example:

Orange-dyed squirrel









Natural squirrel


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Elk hides work very well....if you want to send me on a trip I will be happy to send you the hide


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

hehehe... heck if'n it's elk I'm going on that trip myself!!


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a whole _bag_ of hide scraps you can have! -->sending you a PM!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

PM received and a response back in your court!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to go Taxi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you can use whitetail hides I can get a boat load. Do you want them ? They would be only dried.

I can also send you some skunk hides still on the carcus.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW....nice looking heads. I have several moulds in jig head styles if you want or need any.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

On a call said:


> If you can use whitetail hides I can get a boat load. Do you want them ? They would be only dried.
> 
> I can also send you some skunk hides still on the carcus.


I can definitely use them all!! Coyote, fox, lynx, squirrel, raccoon, possum, skunk (minus the stinky smell & carcass! hahaha), deer, elk, antelope, badger, beaver, bear, bobcat, buffalo, chinchilla, mink, mole, moose, muskrat, otter, peccary, hog (yes, their hairs can be used but they gotta really be cleaned up first!), and woodchuck. I've used them all and they can really turn out some phenomenal flies and jigs!!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

On a call said:


> BTW....nice looking heads. I have several moulds in jig head styles if you want or need any.


yeah hit me up with a PM and let me know what you have! I work on anything from 1/120 (extremely small jig head!) to 3-4 ounce jig heads!!! Always looking for good molds!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

To bad I did not know . Early last summer I was at a Gandermountian here that was clearing out their stock of molds. Letting them go for 12 dollars. I picked up what I needed and wanted not wanting to be greedy left the rest for others to find !


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

$12??!!! Good gosh what a bargain!!!! I can't even score deals like that on eBay!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...looking back I am glad I was not greedy....I am sure there are other guys saying the same thing. Some were sinker molds too egg sinkers, slip, ear, clamp round, and clamp long for river or trolling.

Blessings for being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

i hear ya... one of my favs is the tear-drop (danged near impossible to find these days and if'n i find one i'm gonna take it to a tool-n-die maker and have several more made up!)....

but here's a few examples of my jigs tied on the 1/100 heads....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh yes I see your variasions and usage of materials from differant hairs. Nice job. Those must be 1/16 ?


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

the first two pics i posted up earlier on are on 1/16s and the 3 just posted were on 1/100s.... i think I've got a pic somewhere where I have all these layed out next to each other... if'n i can find'em i'll post'em up!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

They looked larger but then it is all relative. Where are you buying your supplies from ? Jans ?


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a pour-man up in Ohio that does my pours for me. And for some special heads I got a guy in Kentucky for those.

I got a bunch of my supplies from a few estate sales and from some mentors that were slowly moving out of the trade.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Where abouts in Ohio ? Anywhere near Toledo .


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

around the Burghill area


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Looking Jigs there man!! I havent tied any flies for a few years now but you got me thinking about trying it again... the last time i did I tied one for my son to bream fish and he caught several with it he thought that was cool!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks bud! yeah once ya get to tying jigs that drive is always gonna be there.... there's nothing more enjoyable than going out and bagging some critters and then using their fur to make some jigs and go do some serious fishin!!!


----------

